# Zwei 12v Verbruacher an 24V



## Papa_Bene (4 März 2011)

Hi,
kann ich zwei 12V Verbraucher "einfach" an eine 24V Spannungsquelle in Reihe schalten? Also fallen da an jedem Verbraucher 12V ab? oder Zerstör ich da was?

Danke


----------



## IBFS (4 März 2011)

Papa_Bene schrieb:


> Hi,
> kann ich zwei 12V Verbraucher "einfach" an eine 24V Spannungsquelle in Reihe schalten? Also fallen da an jedem Verbraucher 12V ab? oder Zerstör ich da was?
> Danke



Wenn das z.B. zwei 12Volt - Heizungen - also Ohmsche Verbraucher sind, dann ja 
Aber ich denke das ist bei dir nicht der Fall. Außerdem ist dann das Bezugspotenzial M
des Verbrauchers der zwischen 12 - 24 Volt hängt falsch.
Dann könntest du nie die Masse auf GND schalten, was man normalerweise tut. 

Also nimm bitte DC/DC-Wandler   (24V nach 12 Volt)

Frank


----------



## Papa_Bene (4 März 2011)

Hi,
Danke erstmal!
Die Verbraucher sind zwei 12V "0815" PC Lüfter.
Das mit der Masse ist mir bekannt, ich würds aber aus Platzgründen gerne anders lösen.
Ich bin dankbar für den hiweis das die Reihenschaltung unschön ist, aber wenns technisch möglich ist würde ichs gern so machen.


----------



## Rudi (4 März 2011)

_Bei 2 gleichen Lüftern sehe ich da keine größeren Probleme. Sollte zur Not so gehen._


----------



## IBFS (4 März 2011)

Rudi schrieb:


> _Bei 2 gleichen Lüftern sehe ich da keine größeren Probleme. Sollte zur Not so gehen._



Hätte der Papa_Bene gleich die kompletten Infos rausgelassen,
hätte ich ähnlich wie du geantwortet. 

Daher - klare Frage - klare Anwort. 

Frank


----------



## M-Ott (4 März 2011)

Ich schließe mich Frank an:
Lass Es! Selbst, wenn es die gleichen Lüfter sind!


----------



## Papa_Bene (4 März 2011)

DANKE!!
In Zukunft werde ich versuchen mich klarer auszudrücken.
Ich gelobe besserung!!


----------



## element. (4 März 2011)

Eine verlässliche Aussage wirst Du nur vom Hersteller deiner Lüfter bekommen.
Ich würde es ohne Rückfrage nicht machen.


----------



## IBFS (4 März 2011)

element. schrieb:


> Eine verlässliche Aussage wirst Du nur vom Hersteller deiner Lüfter bekommen.
> Ich würde es ohne Rückfrage nicht machen.



Ich habe es schon gesehen - zwei 12Volt Lüfter in Reihe an 24Volt. Da passiert nichts.

Frank


----------



## rentier rudi (4 März 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe es auch schon mal so angeschlossen, bei einem Festplattenlüfter
mit 2 Lüftern ging es so, bei zwei 60x60mm Lüftern ging es nicht.
Kaputt geht dadurch aber nichts.


----------



## Papa_Bene (4 März 2011)

An festplatten? Hast du im PC 24V?


----------



## bimbo (4 März 2011)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich Frank an:
> Lass Es! Selbst, wenn es die gleichen Lüfter sind!


 
Genau TE verwirren ist immer gut!


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (4 März 2011)

Hallo Zusammen

2x12V Lüfter in reihe habe ich auch schon so gemacht.
Läuft bis heute seit Jahren Problemlos.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## IBFS (4 März 2011)

bimbo schrieb:


> Du hast Dir selbst widersprochen.



Deine ewigen Kurzpostings ... kannst bitte mal was sinnvolles zum Forum beitragen ... langsam fängst es an zu nerven


----------



## Matze001 (4 März 2011)

Ich habe auch seit Jahren zwei 12V Lüfter in Reihe an 24V in Betrieb.

Diese laufen zwar nicht Permanent durch, sondern nur wenn eine max. Temp. überschritten wurde, aber bisher tun sie noch ihren Dienst!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## tnt369 (4 März 2011)

Ich habe hier sogar drei 12v lüfter in reihe. die spannung wird von 18 -35v geregelt. funktioniert tadellos seit jahren.


----------

